# just wondered....



## ziggystardust00 (Aug 10, 2003)

This may sound ridiculous-- but what jobs do you all have? I read about someone in teaching and am also needing a part time job to fill up some of my time now I've done my exams...just wondered what jobs you do and how you manage if you know what I mean?


----------



## radar079 (Aug 11, 2003)

i am a library assistant and i have explained my situation, or most of it to my co-workers and they are all understanding about my using the bathroom so much. they are sympathetic.


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

During the summer I work at a day care center in the infant and toddler rooms. If your IBS is bad, this isn't the job for you. I find the stress level to be very high on some days, and I have to practically sell my soul to get to the bathroom. There are laws saying a certain number of people must be in the room with the children, depending on how many children are in the room, so to leave and get to the bathroom, I have to call down to the front desk and have them send the next available person...takes about ten minutes. If I were to leave the room, randomly, I could technically be fired for breaking state day care laws in leaving that many children alone with only one other teacher. My employers have luckily been very understanding with me, however, and give me time off when I'm having an awful day. I guess I'm lucky in that sense. The kids are also very cute.


----------



## jrs (Jun 18, 2001)

I work at Allstate's corporate headquarters in their actuarial research department -- it's a really laid back atmosphere so there's no issue if I need to take some time when I'm having a bad day.


----------



## Ice (Nov 18, 2002)

When I'm not a full time student I work at a nature reserve - if I'm having a rough day they're fine with it but sometimes the fresh air makes me feel a lot better.Also managed to find things that smell worse than my toilet after an attack!


----------



## Sar (Apr 9, 2003)

I have a job where I have flexi time, so although I have loads of hours I know that if i need to i can just go home, and I dont need to say Im ill to anyone.Sarah


----------



## tallgal (May 15, 2003)

I work for an Insolvency Practitioner, liquidations, bankruptcies, administrations, that sort of thing. I am lucky in that I work for a small firm and I had to tell people as at one point I took a lot of leave, if I am feeling rough, I just tell people I am irratable and they get what I am talking about!I am also lucky in so far as I managed to get a flat about 5 mins walk from work, so can go home at lunch, but the best bit, is leaving for work at 8:55, and getting home at 5:05, luxury!


----------



## Angela43 (Feb 3, 2003)

I am a full time student and work as a waitress. At work it doesn't matter if I have to use the bathroom. No one keeps track.


----------

